# Hedgie is having trouble eating!!



## valgoid (Apr 8, 2011)

Willow is three and a half. She hasn't been getting up and eating, and sometimes even drinking. I tried hand feeding and she finally took the food just now but she can't chew it. She's trying to but the whole kibble just falls out of her mouth. I tried looking at her teeth but couldn't get a good look. Her front teeth are fine though.

I was giving her adult cat chow, but around that time she stopped eating so I switched her back to kitten. (I know I shouldn't be giving her kitten chow at this age but she's an extremely picky eater.)

I'm probably going to try ading a little water to the food to make it softer, but does anyone else have any suggestions?


Is she not eating because she's getting ready to "go"?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

As hedgehogs get older they do usually get some dental issues and its fine to wet and soften the kibble to make it easier it might be a good idea to line up a vet visit to rule out it being anything else mouth problems can happen quickly in hedgehogs.

It might not be a bad idea to syringe feed to jump start her appetite and give her strength to eat on her own for now I'd move the bowls closer to her home as well


----------



## valgoid (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you! We will definitely be visiting the vet!
We softened the food and hand fed her and she's doing okay now, appetite and chewing-wise.


----------

